# Health insurance for elderly parents



## KevinKK

My parents will be living with me in Singapore, they both close to 80s but in excellent health condition, I want to get them a health insurance just in case anything happens, any good insurance package you guys can recommend for elderly adults? They have been granted 2 yrs LTVP. Thanks all


----------



## beppi

There is, to my knowledge, no Singapore-based health insurance that covers all treatments (incl. routine doctor visits or long-term treatments), only ones offering emergency and hospitalisation cover (and even then with thresholds above which the insurance doesn't pay any more).
International Expat insurers might offer something - at a price and maybe not above a certain age!


----------



## simonsays

since they have LTVP, you can obtain Insurance, for full medical, estimate 6600 upwards per year .. that's the quote I got mentions ..


----------



## KevinKK

Hi ecureilx, indeed good news! Thanks


----------



## simonsays

just remember to read up the clauses on Exclusions, and the excesses .. 

the higher the premium, the lesser the excesses ... you can go upto NIL excess, for something like 8,000 or so per Annum


----------

